# Сильная боль в правом бедре и т.д.



## Dmitriy V. (18 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте!

Мама (возраст: 64 года) лежит в больнице вторую неделю, толком диагноз поставить не могут, да и лечат как-то вяло.

Симптомы следующие:
1. Сильная боль в правом бедре
2. Боль в пояснице с правой стороны при надавливании
3. Опухоль обоих ног, в районе голени и ступней (Сначала была сильная опухоль в районе коленок, потом она сошла)
4. Онемение правой ноги от ступни и до чуть выше коленки.
Так как у неё диабет, то постоянно повышенный уровень сахара в крови (15 – 20 ммоль/л)

Основное что мучает - боль в бедре.
Лежать на спине может только согнув правую ногу  (поза эмбриона). В этой позе боль полностью не проходит, но терпима.
Ни на одном боку лежать не может, так как острая боль в правой ноге.
На животе лежать может, но недолгое время
На четвереньках, самая удобная поза, говорит что так меньше всего болит бедро.
Стоять прямо не может, а только согнувшись буквой «Г». При ходьбе то же самое.
Сидеть может, боль терпимая.
Сидя может наклонятся влево - полегче, вправо – не может.

Попала она в больницу в четверг, ей сразу сделали рентген.
В пятницу – флюрографию
Суббота, Воскресенье – выходные, анализов никаких не делали.
В понедельник – УЗИ

В среду начали делать «электрофорез». По словам Мамы, действие электрофореза, она не чувствовала до пятницы. В пятницу почувствовала «покалывания».

Записались на «доплер», кто-то посоветовал сделать (еще не делали). Врач не против.
Потом врач предложила сделать МРТ пояснично-крестового одела позвоночника и записала на исследование в другой госпиталь. (МРТ платное)
Добирались до МРТ мы своим ходом (слава богу есть машина).
На МРТ Мама не смогла лечь на спину и выпрямить ногу (При попытке выпрямить, боль была до слез в глазах). А с согнутой ногой она не проходила в аппарат. МРТ так и не сделали, но нам сказали, что обезболивающее делать бесполезно, надо делать блокаду. Ехать обратно, договариваться о дате когда делать блокаду, чтоб на этот же день записаться на МРТ. Подозреваю что тягомотина еще на неделю будет.

Что это может быть и насколько серьезно?
Хочу перевезти её в Москву, не подскажите сколько примерно готовить денег на лечение в Москве? Так как насколько это все серьезно, я не знаю.
Пока присматриваюсь к НИИ Склифосовского. Платные услуги у них есть.

И насколько я понимаю, при переезде в Москву, начинать надо почти все сначала, а именно с посещения терапевта, так?


----------



## La murr (18 Окт 2015)

*Dmitriy V.*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Dmitriy V. (5 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте!

Прошу прощения за отсутствие снимков, а так-же за долгое отсутствие активности в этой теме.
Снимков на руках никаких нет на данный момент.

Из старой больницы выписались и переехали в Москву. Мама уже две недели лежит в Москве, в больнице, отделении неврологии. Состояние лучше чем в первой больнице, но боли все равно есть (особенно ночью). Недавно (в этот вторник) сделали МРТ. После МРТ, приходил нейрохирург. Со слов Мамы, - «Сказал что межпозвоночная грыжа L3-L4, надо оперироваться. Если согласна, то надо переводиться в другое отделение и готовиться к операции». Какой именно размер грыжи, она не помнит. Завтра поеду разговаривать с врачом. Попробую сфотографировать снимки, а так-же поговорить имеет-ли смысл пробовать консервативное лечение и почему так категорично сразу на операцию отправляют.

На операцию Мама согласна, лишь бы боли ушли (уже месяц с ними живет и постоянно на обезболивающих которые помогают слабо).

Я бы хотел попробовать проконсультироваться с разными врачами, чтоб иметь мнение с разных источников, а так-же чтоб она попробовала сначала консервативное лечение перед операцией, но проблема вся в этих болях, терпеть эту боль - сил у нее уже почти не осталось.
И из-за этого, решение об операции может быть и верное на самом деле. В общем все будет известно только завтра, после разговора с врачем.

Тему можно закрывать, диагноз вроде как есть уже поставленный. А про грыжу МПД если у меня и появятся вопросы (и что самое главное - снимки МРТ), то в соответствующем разделе форума я создам новую тему.


----------

